# Starting trouble



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

My car has trouble starting only within a certain temperature range. It will crank and crank and once it starts, runs fine.
If I start it first thing in the morning, it starts right up. If I have stopped somewhere for like 30 minutes, it cranks and starts right up. But if it's been about an hour (the time to eat a meal or work meeting), it will crank for a very long time before sputtering and then starting.
So if its cold or hot it starts, if its in between, it's rough.


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Re: Starting trouble (srvfan84)*

try the cold start valve maybe? they do weird things from time to time


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Starting trouble (jetta5000)*

Pull the fault codes. Sounds like a tired crank sensor they fail over time do to heat since they are magnetic. You can test them with a multi-meter.


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Starting trouble (yodasfro)*

My first impression was one of the water temp sensors. I don't think it is the multi-function switch but the other one. I think my fuel timing is getting changed because when it starts like that the idle waivers a bit. When the engine is hot or cold idle is nice and steady but when I start it in between is when I have trouble. 
I'm thinking the sensor that is on the water manifold next to the multi function switch.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Starting trouble (srvfan84)*

Wait what car is this on? 91 200 20v? If so the coolant sensor is at the back of the head. The one on the h20 manifold next to the MFTS is for the afterun fan and h20 pump.


_Modified by yodasfro at 8:40 PM 5-21-2008_


----------

